# RS Motorhomes



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

Anyone got one and if so ,which model and are they any good
GEOMAR


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I think Peedee's got one?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Have a look at this thread from last year.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1139366.html#1139366


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

.

RS owner and MHF members Chris and Annie [forgot their member names] took a promo video for RS Motorhomes. Could be here......

http://www.annie-and-chris.com/morocco

Great piece of kit. I think they now have another one.

R.


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

Yes, we love ours. PM me if you want info. Check out my blog link for more details plus video of trip to Morocco and article. 

C


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

bognormike said:


> I think Peedee's got one?


Yes I have bespoke model to Endeavour spec, my live in report is >here< Yes I have had a few problems but on the whole we are very pleased with it.

peedee


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Saw this one on the forecourt of our local dealer a couple of weeks back.

Good pictures here of the interior;

http://www.kpcm.co.uk/cgi-bin/details.pl?v_vin=14054


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Not many built for it to be on the second hand market. I wonder if it is CJs old one?

peedee


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

No, it's different to Chris' old one. He must have done more miles than that to knacker it within a year, anyway ;-)

Dave


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Dave what annoys me, I would like to see a price list for their standard models, yes, add ons cost extra, but then all mh manufactuers have an add on list.....but nothing, nothing at all, to give you an indication what the Equinox would cost for instance....

We don't do shows much, Duncan doesn't like them, but we may well be looking in Dusseldorf again....

Carol


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Their attitude is this isn't a bug, it's a feature! Can-do, bespoke, priced to what you want so can't say up front, etc., etc.

Dave


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> No, it's different to Chris' old one. He must have done more miles than that to knacker it within a year, anyway ;-)
> 
> Dave


Ta, odd then that there should be another on the market so soon. It cannot be very old.
peedee


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

carol said:


> Dave what annoys me, I would like to see a price list for their standard models,
> Carol


They don't do standard models Carol although looking at their new web site, looks like they would like to get into the leisure market a bit more so who knows?

They will give you a price when you decide what you want.

peedee


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

TThey do have a standard range and they are very highly specced. They are pretty rubbish at marketing it has to be said. The best result is always when you just go and chat to them and see what they have.

The one on sale with 900 miles is strange for sure. We have done 16,000 miles in our A Class now (14,000 of that in the first year) and remain very hasppy. Was going to swap at end of last year to switch to RHD and slightly different layout but decided to defer that change to closer to my retirement - will hang on for a couple of years yet.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

peedee said:


> Not many built for it to be on the second hand market. I wonder if it is CJs old one?
> 
> A credit check reveals the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Just seen this, anyone enlighten me to its meaning?

Carol


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Basically I think they have had their problems but they are still going. When I was last up there in September the factory was in full swing.
Be visiting them again shortly.

peedee


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

I see in MMM that they have just received £350,000 in investment funding which is great news for them. If I remember rightly the article says they will now be able to produce 7 of their A class vehicles a month from here on in. I am pleased to see they got the backing they were looking for as it is good to have a UK manufacturer doing an A Class vehicle.


----------

